# A few pics and videos of my Plecos



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool pix!!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Aww, so cute and tiny  Nice plecos.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE that pleco and the fry are just too cute 
Shelley


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful pleco you have there, love the tail.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What's it doing in a tank? he looks like he can fly! LOL! Let him out!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice pics
i keep seeing those clay looking pleco homes are they diy? i kinda want one


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice pics
> i keep seeing those clay looking pleco homes are they diy? i kinda want one


Contact Charles of Canadian Aquatics that is where I got them from.
Canadian Aquatics - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pics Dave. I love that we have a pleco subforum now!


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

Where did you get the orange hiding thing for them?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

marjorie said:


> Where did you get the orange hiding thing for them?


Charles at Canadian Aquatics

looking good Dave.
i never tried going bare bottom in my pleco tanks..


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I am really liking bare bottom in my pleco tanks. It is really making clean up easier. All that zuchinni and other unmentionables collects in a few spots and its easy to suck up.
I want plants though so I am setting up some shallow pots with flora base in them.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I find my L134s like to kick the plant gravel out of the pots.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*A quick video*

Playing around with the new iPhone. Here is a quick shot of my longfins.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...nice resolution. And even nicer looking fish!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

wow your pleco's are beautiful


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*New set of babies 3 days out of the cave*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That's very cool.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice pleco, i will interesting get the baby pleco, if u sale!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*Gary's Big Red out for a cruise (L114)*

I was able to catch a quick snap of Gary's L114 while he was out cruising around. He is temporarily in my tank until Gary gets his 100 gallon cube up and running. Just thought I would share.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool~ That's a lot of babies, just wondering what are you feeding them as I don't really see any eggsac left on any of them~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that guy looks nice and chubby. Can't wait to get him home and into the cube. It's sitting in the garage right now.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Where do get those long narrow clay pots?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Very cool~ That's a lot of babies, just wondering what are you feeding them as I don't really see any eggsac left on any of them~


Baby brineshrimp
NLS grow formula
NLS spirulina flakes
Zucchini


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Where do get those long narrow clay pots?


From Charles of Canadian Aquatics a sponsor here


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

sweet 114 and of course the LFs. How big is your tank by the way?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

90 Gallon


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice plecos. The babies are soo small


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I see the DA controller. I'm getting me one of those. 

Are all your stumps from April? Very nice.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup all the stumps are from April.
I still think the DA controller is a great investment for any large tank.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

very cool. Is that a grow out or breeding and grow out tank. I've been told that my plecos are unlikely to breed in the 75 I am keeping them in.
Love those stumps. gotta talk to April asap


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just a grow out for now, keeping the breeding trio in a 20 gallon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> very cool. Is that a grow out or breeding and grow out tank. I've been told that my plecos are unlikely to breed in the 75 I am keeping them in.
> Love those stumps. gotta talk to April asap


Which plecos are these? Your BNP's? Most of the people on Planetcatfish are breeding their silver tips, albinos and L144 in 29 gallon or smaller tanks. There's a guy who bred L128's in a 40 gallon partitioned into 3. So unless you're trying to breed huge plecos, you don't need very big tanks.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gary they are my Longfin calicos BNP's in the 20. They seem to be pretty happy in there, dad is sitting on a new clutch of eggs that they laid last night. I guess the change in weather and barometric pressure set them off again. I am using the 90 as a growout for them. They seem to grow much faster in the large tank. Another week or so and I will put some up for sale. Stay tuned.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, Dave, I was more responded to what Gimlid said. Wow, you're really churning out that baby factory!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new batch. The guy I got my 144s off of said he had a 75 g tank full of 144s that bread like rabbits according to him.
I wish I had space right now for multiple smaller tanks.
The closest I had to any breading was I found an unattended batch of eggs in one corner of my tank the other day. I put them in a breeding net on an earthen dish to protect them from the others. they are turned white thoug hso must be unfertalized.
I am hopeful also with the lower temp and barometer.
I cant get my tank below about 78 lately even with the central AC set to 77 and the tank heater unplugged.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*Newly hatched fry*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool vid, Dave.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

When is the big sale going to start Dave?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dave, they look amazingly cute~~ BTW is that a DIY breeding box? Got a photo of what it looks like??


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Hey Dave, they look amazingly cute~~ BTW is that a DIY breeding box? Got a photo of what it looks like??


Yes it is one that I made up myself.
I will try and take a few photos this weekend and post them up.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

gimlid said:


> When is the big sale going to start Dave?


They are essentially ready to go now, just need to be home a few days in a row to get things organized. Life is so busy during the summer.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Hey Dave, they look amazingly cute~~ BTW is that a DIY breeding box? Got a photo of what it looks like??





davej said:


> Yes it is one that I made up myself.
> I will try and take a few photos this weekend and post them up.


Here are a few pics as requested


















And some of the latest batch. It's amazing how quick they take on the pleco shape.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup Dave. Hope to see it in person soon.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice setup Dave. Hope to see it in person soon.


You are welcome to stop by any time.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

so nice the long fin pleco!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing~~ That's a very nice size breeding box~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was over checking out some of Dave's setups today. Very very nice. And some very fat plecos. Didn't have much time to get great shots, but his Calico long fins are very very sweet.

Here are some random shots that are more presentable:

Beautiful L134:










Another L134, as you can see, common view is half a fish:










Next 3 are his calico LFBNs:


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Those turned out great.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*Playing around with the iphone*

Here are a couple of shots


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whose lovely L47 is that?  Thanks for the awesome shots Dave.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I started with regular bn plecos....but the long fins look so cool, I will have to get me some when I have space....very nice fish....congrats on the babies...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

You might have to arm wrestle me for him. Actually all four are doing great!
Wait until you see your L114 he is getting huge.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*You tube vid*

Here is a recent video of the longfins.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What is a DA controller?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

A few shots of the L134 apartment block


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those L134 sure are chubby. Hope they start maybe babies for you some time soon so that everyone has access to these great plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention. It surprises me that they are using all the "storeys". I thought that plecos wouldn't use cave that were much above the substrate, but that's obviously false.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those L134 sure are chubby. Hope they start maybe babies for you some time soon so that everyone has access to these great plecos.


Some are spawning from the same group that you guys got already. And he's even located in Van and is a member on this forum.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...I think I know who that is.  Good news!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Woke up this morning to see this!










He definitely has her pinned down in there, got my fingers crossed.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Nice! bow chicka wow wow.. better turn off the lights


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Must be getting rid of the ones you gave me triggered the action!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow what kind of plecos are those dave?? i hope you get tonnes of fry!!
beautiful!
edit: are those the l134 leopard frog plecos? yours look so much brighter than others on google images


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wow what kind of plecos are those dave?? i hope you get tonnes of fry!!
> beautiful!
> edit: are those the l134 leopard frog plecos? yours look so much brighter than others on google images


Yup they are L134's that Gary and I got from CanadaPleco. 
They are awesome quality and yes they are quite yellow.
On the pictures up above with them all in the cave wall, I set my white balance using a white cutting board 
right in the tank so the color is damn close to right on.

I just love the patterns on these guys.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Must be getting rid of the ones you gave me triggered the action!


That was my thought exactly!



katienaha said:


> Nice! bow chicka wow wow.. better turn off the lights


Ha Ha, maybe a little candlelight and some soft music will put her in the mood?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Love is in the air! He he


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool how he traps her in there. Thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I felt a bit voyeuristic watching, Ha ha. They finally ended up both sitting like the picture with heads pointing out and stayed that way for a while. After that I decided to let them have a little privacy, so as not to disturb the process. Pleco porn who would have thunk it?

As for the L134's from yesterday, just a dry run, nothing yet. Patience, patience....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't work....how about this? 




Edit: Just put in the code: 7D.... etc.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Gary!

Thats what I was doing wrong, fixed them all now.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

They must have been a couple for quite some time now. I think I saw them first 2 years ago at Adrians?
Looks like the same pair....


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup same ones.
Its actually a trio of one male and two females.
Still going strong.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Got a few new caves on the group buy, posted pics there, though I should post em here as well.
Here are a couple of shots of my caves in the tank.
They were all occupied pronto.
I just love the coloration and patterns on these froggies!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i want frogs now too!
nice pictures dave. glad you got the youtube video thing fixed up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i want frogs now too!


me too lol

nice pix and vids Dave!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Where did you pick up those plecos they are stunning


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

skrick said:


> Where did you pick up those plecos they are stunning


Gary (2wheelsx2) and I bought them from Rich of Canada pleco in Ontario.
I love them too, I actually prefer the look and pattern to the zebra pleco myself.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

The 134's are looking great! Awesome video of the calicos, some day I still have to get some LOL.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

if those 134 produce fry count me in for several.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> if those 134 produce fry count me in for several.


+1 :bigsmile:


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Finally have one daddy L134 fanning a small clutch of eggs!
Lets hope some of the others get the idea as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Finally have one daddy L134 fanning a small clutch of eggs!
> Lets hope some of the others get the idea as well.


Good going Dave! Can't wait to see the hatch.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*A few pics of my Plecos, and a short vid.*

Thanks guys, just hope I'm not counting my eggs before they hatch. Literally!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good job Mr.PA#2.
Hoping for a successful hatch to see wigglers.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! This is great news. Can you post a video of the male fanning the eggs? Please, pretty please?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Congrats! This is great news. Can you post a video of the male fanning the eggs? Please, pretty please?


There are some vids of L134 fanning on youtube, and I'd like to see Dave's male doing it too, but I suspect he's trying not to disturb the new Dad as it's his first spawn.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> There are some vids of L134 fanning on youtube, and I'd like to see Dave's male doing it too, but I suspect he's trying not to disturb the new Dad as it's his first spawn.


Yes this makes sense. But I was thinking/hoping that a video is less intrusive than a still pic since there's no flash involved.

By the way do you guys recommend against shining a flashlight into pleco caves every so often so check what's in there? Is it considered intrusive or do you think they don't mind? (Sorry Dave, I don't mean to hijack your thread - just a quick question  ).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen Dave do it, and so has Pat for the L066. They don't seem to mind once they're proven breeder. They also seem to take a brood or two to get it all going properly, so the first one is probably more of a dry run.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive.
As for shining a flashlight in there, I am guilty. The dad does a great job of covering things up so there isn't much to see when I do. Out of a half dozen peaks (bad boy I am) I have only been able to catch a glimpse of the eggs twice, and then just a glimpse of the edge of the egg cluster. The eggs on the L134 are twice the size of the Longfin bristlenose's.
The video isn't the greatest but you get a good idea of what it looks like when you have a dad fanning a clutch. They are pretty diligent and fan almost non stop if left uninterrupted What you see around the 20 second mark is more like what he does most of the time.
I now realized there is no point checking out the other caves as it is quite obvious when you have a clutch. When there is no eggs the fish seem to just hang out at the entrance with their tails hanging out. If you look at some of the past pictures this will be quite clear to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot Dave. This is exactly what I was hoping. As you say, very obvious and no point in checking out the other caves. This is definitely not an idle tail like what's coming out of my caves. 

Congrats again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, Dave. It looks a bit different than some of the youtube vids I've seen of L134's fanning, maybe because this cave is so much deeper he can go right in.

And it looks like a Cherry Shrimp is trying to get in on the caviar!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll try and get a better vid tonight, and I wont flash a light in there first this time.:bigsmile:


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

As promised here is a better shot of the Dad fanning the as it turns out young ones, now!






Here is one of the babies that was accidentally kicked out of the cave.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hatched! Awesome, Dave! It'll be neat if you can take pics of them as they grow to kinds of journal the growth for us wannabes as they mature.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Job Dave. I will take a few when they are ready to be sold.....


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

So I decided to move the baby's from the cave (and care of the loving father) and put them into a breeder box so I can feed them easier for their first month of so. Dad kept them well hidden and I thought that there was only a half dozen or so. To my surprise one I flushed them out there was 26!
You can already faintly see some of the stripes on them.
As you can see in comparison from the video 3 days ago they have put on some size already.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh this is a great pic. All lined up like this. Extremely cute. 

So is your breeder box just one of these floating plastic nurseries? In the same tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool pic Dave.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

davej said:


> So I decided to move the baby's from the cave (and care of the loving father) and put them into a breeder box so I can feed them easier for their first month of so. Dad kept them well hidden and I thought that there was only a half dozen or so. To my surprise one I flushed them out there was 26!
> You can already faintly see some of the stripes on them.
> As you can see in comparison from the video 3 days ago they have put on some size already.


that is so awesome! congrats :bigsmile:


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> So is your breeder box just one of these floating plastic nurseries? In the same tank?


It is a plexiglas one that I made like the one in post 43, it is hanging inside the tank. I have changed it a little, instead of using a sponge that was getting blocked up with stuff, I now use black plastic mesh in the end, lots of water flow but small enough holes to keep the fry in.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ill take the 5 on the left


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's so neat to see them grow so fast from the first picture.
I see we've got quite the hatchery going locally.
Hope many more to come.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta new toy, a macro lens.
Here are a couple of pics


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are great shots, Dave. Can't wait to get a macro lens myself.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome shots. I am now wondering if maybe mine have started breeding. They are such good hiders though I have trouble finding them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

davej said:


> Gotta new toy, a macro lens.
> Here are a couple of pics


wow'sers! these froglets have grown up so fast. 
cute beating red hearts. reminds me of ET's.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Boy they sure change fast at such a young age! Here is the latest, lots of pigmentation now. They are also hanging out on the wood instead of as a pack in the corner. About 8mm long if that.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting all these great pics. Keep'em coming!

What do you feed them, btw?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Dave. You should submit some of these shots to Planetcatfish, since no one seems to have shot so many developmental pics in such detail.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Babies are getting a little bigger now, probably 10 to 12 mm long now.
Looking like proper mini plecos now. Still hanging out on the wood a lot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this updated Dave. Awesome shots.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Dave, these are wonderful pictures!
It's great to be able to see the development and growth stages of your new froglets.
please keep the pictures coming.
now i have a serious frog itch. thanks to gary, now to these photos. even had dreams of frogs! haha


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

too!! cool pic's & video of your plecoes, that's a great shot of the fry in the cave.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

A few new shots from the 18th, seem to be taking on a bit of the yellow coloration of the adults. Not sure if its just a trick of the lighting or not. I think it is actual pigmentation of the fry. I'd say 10-12mm long now. Some a little bigger than others.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're definitely starting to colour up. Growing fast!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Its nice to see the stages of their growth. Nice work both fish breeding and photography.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive pictures and videos, Dave. Outstanding fry as well. I might yet still catch the pleco bug if you keep this up 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's an update.
Man these guys put on size fast. They seem to be growing at twice the rate of my longfin calico babies. As you can see they are good eaters and have fat little bellies.
In the 12-14mm range I'd say, just an eyeball guesstimate. Looking like nice little copies of the parents.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave you're doing a great job with them. And these pics are truly amazing. Thanks for keeping them coming. It's really nice for us to see the changes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Dave. These are some of the most detailed pics of the entire growth I've seen online! I'll have to come and check it out in person soon.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Figured it was time for an update.
Man oh man do these guys ever put on size fast compared to the longfin calico's. They are now about twice their original length but as for mass its amazing to see the difference. They eat like pigs and always have bulging little bellies. They are from 12-15mm and they are starting to color up more as well.
Don't want to jinx things but I have another male that has had his girl trapped in a cave for the last couple of days.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

super cute


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sooooo...... tempting to start a pleco tank. Those guys are awesome, Dave.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice development. What are you feeding the little guys now?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Really nice development. What are you feeding the little guys now?


Thanks for the compliments its fun to see the changes in their development.
I have been feeding them a variety of - Hikari micro pellets, NLS Grow, earthworm sticks and zucchini.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Looking good dave! Keep the pictures coming.
Stumbled upon your canadpleco journal.
How old are they?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the eggs hatched on the 4th or the 5th of April. 
That would put them at around the 20 day mark now.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Time for an update, they sure have put on some size in the last five days.
They are coloring up nice and the striping is becoming more obvious

























I'm watching you!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That last shot is absolutely awesome. I'm going to bring my camera and try your lens next time I come!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Gary, any time!
I actually tried cropping it but liked the original better.
What do you think?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The black makes it stand out a bit more in contrast. What is that, grey sand on the bottom? Looks very unique.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Its actually tiny bubbles on the bottom side of the plexi from a recent water change.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bwahahaha...got me good with that one.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures dave!
Envious. Cute froglets.
Watch out for gary with one of those collapsable fish nets in his SLR bag


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Watch out for gary with one of those collapsable fish nets in his SLR bag


Sh......quit giving my plans away. I was going to cut you in.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll have to keep a close eye on him!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sh......quit giving my plans away. I was going to cut you in.


Thanks gary for thinking of me however I must decline to partake in such activities 

Keep the pictures coming dave. This thread was the last string of my own resistance to frogs


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on your success with these guys ! Great photos&read from start to just about finish.Thanks for sharing this with all of us, and may i get in line for one if they are not all spoken for


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boy that line is getting pretty long Dave. You'd better get those froggies in production mode.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Boy that line is getting pretty long Dave. You'd better get those froggies in production mode.


I hear ya!
I have two more males with girls trapped in the cave but no action yet.
Will have to wait and see.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking pictures, they have grown a lot.

(Psst, Gary. If you get that net in there I'll take a couple.  )


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I took the cave out that most hide in when the lights are on, to clean any trapped gunk from under it. I took the opportunity to snap a few shots here's one. Still putting on lots of size, biggest ones up around 15mm I'd guess.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*May 7* - All right so I decided it was time for the young'uns to experience a little of the real world. Tonight I released them into the main tank to fend for themselves.
They are up in the 16-18mm size now.
Here is a couple of pics









Making new friends








More new friends
















Here's a little guy on a heater for size comparison


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

They look stunning! Comfortable and settling in nicely so the pics show.A job well done, but i assume it aint over yet? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Dave. Can't wait to pop by and see them.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow they are sweet.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Note to self (and others), leave mother nature or maybe father in this case, to do its business.
Lost whole clutch of eggs in frysaver to fungus. 47 eggs kaput. 
Wont do that again.
Luckily dad is sitting on yet another batch of eggs already.

Also shook out the male that has had a female trapped for going on 2 weeks now. Figured she might be a little hungry.
Not sure if this was the right move, just didn't want her dying in there. Saw her swim off right after. She may just head right back don't know. Figured best giver her a fighting chance.
Anybody else have input on this?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Thought I would post an update, things are going well. Man do these guys ever grow fast!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Dave. Let me know when your LF fry are for sale. I want some !

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Dave. I see they eat frozen bloodworm, but it surprises me that they don't eat live blackworm. Mine go crazy for lbw.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow these guys are beautiful. This is a great thread. Thanks for keeping it up to date.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just thought I 'd post a new vid to show the growth on these guys as well as some of the newer additions.:bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

quite the frog farm you got going there.
some of those from the first batch have quite the pudgy bellies.
nice video...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Parents are still breeding with another female trapped in a cave.
Here is a quick video of the youngsters feeding


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should start marketing that Froggie Viagra Dave!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Any more updates on these guys, pics wise? Been reading up on these plecos and there was a few articles i came across saying these guys are harder to get now(wild caught).Any of you guys clarify that ? Waiting paitently Dave


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw them 2 weeks ago and they looked GREAT! I'm sure Dave will have some more updates with his D90 soon.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes they are getting bigger, going to busy as hell this weekend but will try and do some good pictures early next week.

Here are a couple of quick ones with the iPhone


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, those are some nice looking leopards.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a vid of my 90 with the L134's feeding.
Sorry for the dirty glass.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vid Dave. Those guys are sure growing.


----------

